# trouble shooting gas gauge or sending unit



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have a 574 international,when you turn key on it goes to the full mark some times it goes to 3/4.i don't know if its the gas gauge or the sending unit.any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 71auto800 (Jul 25, 2011)

Try a new ground wire or add one if it does not have one. just make sure you have a good connection directly to the sending unit. not the ring that holds it in( the gasket will act as an insulator) just use a jumper wire goin to a good ground. see if that works. if it does install a permanent one. hope this helps. If the new ground does not work then it's the sending unit. 
The gauge swings so ya got power to it and it works. has to be a bad ground or a bad sending unit. Try the ground first.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for your help


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i ended up replacing sending unit,with a universal unit i bought at IH dealer also replaced gas gauge and added a ground wire to frame which did the trick.it works great now thanks for your advise.


----------

